# Realy need an answer to this



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I need to purchase new tv,[ this week, my Sony died] and in my quest I have narrowed down to plasma, 46" 720p or plasma 46" 1080p. I have the 222k reciever. Below is a c/p from high def forum"

"The important thing about the speed advantage of 720p/60 is that it only applies if the signal is actually captured and transmitted at 720p/60.

A 1080i signal on a 720p display is not going to look like a 720p signal and any signal (480i, 480p, 1080i) converted to 720p is not going to look like a 720p signal.

Many Cable/SAT boxes can be set (or are automatically set) to translate any signal to a fixed format. If your cable box converts everything to 1080i, then SD and 720p will be converted to 1080i and the advantage of the 720p signal from one of the 720p networks is lost. Similarly, if your Cable/SAT box is set to convert everything to 720p, this will not improve the speed of SD or 1080i broadcasts and will give you a less detailed picture if you have a 1080p display. "

So my question is, what signal am I currently getting from dish? I have the HD package, but this purchase is going to replace a hybrid Sony Wega that was not truly HD. If what the guy said in c/p is true, a 720p would give a better pic than 1080p if that is what I am getting.
Geez I hope this the right forum for this, if not, I appologize.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

First, you are wasting your money getting a 720p set for HD viewing, unless you plan to watch the TV from 25' away.

Second, I am pretty sure the satellite providers distribute the signal in the same format it was received. So ESPN, ABC, DISNEY will be 720p. CBS, NBC, CNN, NAT GEO, Movie channels, will be 1080i.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> a 720p would give a better pic than 1080p


 - pretty far away from reality. Don't take it on record.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Buy a 1080p set and don't worry about it. The transmissions vary from 720p to 1080i, and the box should scale whatever it gets to whatever you've set it to.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, that is not really good advice, because I have never once seen a TV that is actually 1280x720 resolution - they're always 1366x768 - so a 720p signal is always converted by the TV set itself anyway. However most 1080p sets are actually 1920x1080 and can display 1080i or p signals natively. 

That being said, your Dish receiver is converting all signals to either 720p or 1080i depending on what you have it set to (Menu-Installation Setup-HDTV Setup). Personally I've always told people that it really depends on the size of the TV what you should get. 37" and smaller you will not notice much difference between 720 or 1080 (unless you sit within 6' of the TV) - so don't spend extra money getting 1080. 42" and greater you will notice it - spend the money and get a 1080 set.


----------

